# Lake Ontario Trip with Lundy an Big Joshy



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Just wanted to post a big thanks to Kim (Lundy) for the great trip to lake Ontario. We went up there Thursday afternoon thru Sunday noon with good weather all days except the complete wash out and wind blow on friday. We made up for missing that day with a 14 hour marathon on the lake saw the sun come up and watched it go down!! Talk about sea legs wow. We got 4 kings over 20 pounds with Josh getting the biggest king on sunday morning right at 24# it was a beast. Thursday we picked up fish all afternoon and evening alot of 8-13 pound kings and steelhead. Kim had the best fighting fish with it almost spooling us,it hit a dipsy with flasher fly set out 200 feet and when run was over it maxed it at 974 feet,we were seeing backing on that one. Turned out to be a 21-22 pound male that was all power. I got a nice 21 pounder as well. We worked well as a team out there  Lundy keeping the boat on fish and straight and Josh and myself fire drilling the other lines and riggers when a good fish was on. Man how calm we stayed!! I have to say though no fish were lost at boat even the one that got into 3 other lines and a rigger. After a 3 team effort on that fish passing it up and over then under then well you get the idea that fish was just mean but we got him. Saturday we were treated in the evening not only to a awesome sunset but having a large school of Alewives come to the surface,we started running our boat right thru them and after raising riggers up real high we got a nice king and lost a very large king that screamed off line before coming unbuttoned. We also on sunday got not only kings but 2 Brown Trout and a Atlantic salmon plus some high flying steelies. Was a awesome trip and again thanks Kim for the opportunity to go. Here are some pictures of our fish.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Man, Those are some beautiful fish Troy. Glad to hear ya had a great time as well as the fishin turned into "CATCHIN". Can't wait, goin up next week, hope ya left a couple bigguns there for me !!! Mike


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

Sounds awesome, Troy! I went last year and got 8 kings (one over 30lbs), a big rainbow, and a 9 lb brown. Did you guys eat the fish? I was going to but after reading the 'recommended' guidelines I decided not to.


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

here's a pic of one of the salmon


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

man guys I am envious ,those are some hogs & pigs.Nice job and man what eats await you guys.I can smell em grilling up now


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

A bunch of studs right there....thanks for sharing


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Looks like an awesome trip! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

Hey lackdown yeah we eat them but we trim the meat heavily. All the belly meat, dark meat along the skin, we discard. Those reccomendations are based upon grinding up a whole fish then reading the contaminate levels. Fats contain the contaminates so we heavily trim all that. It also helps to grill them to eliminate more fat.

Sat was a blast with steady hits. From 11 on we practically had to stay on the rods nonstop, even had a couple doubles to deal with.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

lacdown said:


> Did you guys eat the fish? I was going to but after reading the 'recommended' guidelines I decided not to.


Yes, we eat the fish.

I called the NY DEC a few years ago and talked with the biologist in involved in the fish consumption advisories. He told me that they way they test the fish is the worst case scenario. They grind up the entire fish, head and all and run thier contaminant testing. This leads to much higher results than the way most would consume a fish. We take it a step further. I trim 100% of the belly meat, dark meat and lateral line from the filets. I cut away a lot of the meat but end up with a very clean filet. I asked him about the advisory based upon the way I clean them and he couldn't "on the record" say it was OK, but off the record said we were good to go because the contaminants highest concentrations are always in the fatty tissues.
Looks like Josh and I were responding at the same time with the same explanation

I would however not eat a Lake Trout from there. They live forever, compared to 3-4 year old salmon, and accumulate very high concentrations of bad stuff.


The trip was a lot of fun. This was Troys 3rd time making this trip with Josh and me. The first two were not the best. He finally got to experience some decent weather, a bunch of fish and some nice kings.

For him to say that he a Josh in the back of the boat when a fish is on is a fire drill is a understatement. You would just have to be there to really understand how that process works

I love fishing with my son and Troy fits right in and is a pleasure to fish with and just to be around.

I can't wait to do it all over again.


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

Interesting...that makes me wish I hadn't thrown away all those steaks I had brought back. Since my wife and I were trying to have more kids at the time it kind of freaked us out.


----------



## Evileye (Jan 29, 2006)

Which port did you go out of? Did you use spoons or flies?


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Evileye said:


> Which port did you go out of? Did you use spoons or flies?


Oak Orchard, Point Breeze.

Saturday, all of the bigger kings came on flasher fly, 42 second, with green fly, 200 ft wire line dipsy, # 2 setting. We were between the 28-29 N and 15-16 W around 525 FOW. The downriggers were best at 60-65 ft. The temp down 65 was 48 deg. Down current from the west, most fish coming on a NW troll at 2.5 MPH at the ball.

Sunday we started out deep but the waves and weather were uncertain so when ran back in tight and fished from 75-100 FOW just West of the wall. The flasher fly combos did not fire one time Sunday morning, all fish on downriggers set at 60-70 ft with spoons, primarily moonshine Happy Meal and a black and purple with a glow ladder back. Speed was 2.3 - 2.7 at the ball, not much of a down current, equal fish east or west troll. temp down 70 was 56 deg.


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

Great job guys! Those are some beautiful fish. I think my arms would be ready to fall off if I had to reel in 900+ ft of fired up salmon.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Nicely done, Gentlemen. Looks like you all had them keyed in.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Hook N Book said:


> Nicely done, Gentlemen. Looks like you all had them keyed in.


Hey Rodney,

They all were caught on purple hair jigs on Little Pickeral reef


----------



## Ben Fishing (Aug 2, 2010)

Nice fish Kim and the boys.


----------



## lskater (Mar 19, 2007)

Nice fish guys. I fished over there about 20 years ago with a now deceased charter capt. who asked the guys who checked our fish about grinding them up to get their readings. They replied yes and when he asked if we cleaned them pretty much like you said if they were safe and they said yes to that also. They scare alot of people with those warnings and I still wouldn't want to eat them daily but they appear to be just fine for a meal now and then. Course I don't care for them myself but my friends were always happy to get fillets. Good to see the salmon bite is still good over there.


----------



## walleyeQueen (Aug 25, 2010)

Awesome report!!! Were headed there in 2 weeks! I've never been salmon fishing so i'm really excited!!! It should prep us nicely for our big trip to alaska next june!!


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

Nice report guys. Catching big Steelies is a blast!
I can't even imagine 900ft of line on something that isn't a 50W fishing for tuna!


----------

